# The Official Reef Frenzy Retail Thread



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I know there is a bit of a buzz out there about Reef Frenzy being available in the GTA. I wanted to make an official thread where we can update who is carrying the product and who has it in inventory.

Please let each other know if you have seen the food, and available quantities!

I have only heard great things about the food and would love to see how my tank reacts to it. Special thanks to Paul for first introducing the forum to RF.

-Joel


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

You're welcome to try a chunk of mine if you stop by, I have only gotten through 1/8th of a nano pack, and still have another sealed. Its a wonderful blend of ingredients for most tanks, and fish do really love it. It is also very concentrated, I use a little sliver every 2 weeks or so, but imagine i'd use it more if I had different livestock.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone west of GTA...

I have a freezer full here in st thomas and can drop off along 401/403 when I make runs.

http://beanbagfrags.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_85_98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Uniboob,

Awesome to know that you have a lot of the food. Definitely let us know when you are making runs. What has been the feedback/your experience with the food so far?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

The general consensus is that fish go crazy for it. 

It is super clean with no rinsing required. I have been spot feeding Duncan's with it and have never had such a quick growth rate change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Food is awesome, I don't feed any other frozen.

BIG THANKS to EXOTIC REEF. They are the suppliers who acquired the permits to legally bring the food to us in Canada. BIG THANKS TO THEM!

I also sell the food and have all types in stock, can deliver along the QEW/403


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

For East Toronto / Pickering / Whitby/ Oshawa, you can pickup from us:

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=frenzy

cheers, Hubert

p.s. Can also pickup from MAST monthly meeting, next one is tomorrow Wednesday, I will be covering my MACNA 2015 experience this time with lots of pictures.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Some reviews from customers:


"So far the fish seem to enjoy their new food. My fat rabbitfish went crazy over it lol. Would definately recommend this food for anyone in the hobby. Great product with lots of variety to choose from. I found that it goes alot farther too, more food, less water maybe its just me tho lol."


"My fish go bonkers for this food. Didn't think it was being sold in Canada. Bought some as soon as I seen it" 

"Had bought this on a group buy...to try. Don't have a ton of corals so it lasts forever. I noticed better colours and extension on corals after only a few feedings."








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

